# Carpeting with E. tenellus



## ZA_Ryan (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys

I've recently got into plants and planted tanks (thanks to Happy Camper). I'm planning on setting up a 15 gallon planted tank, and I would love to grow a carpet of E. tenellus in it. Most of what I've read seems to say that this would be a suitable plant to do this.

However, specifics are lacking. So what I'd like to know is what it takes to get a beautiful carpet of tenellus growing. How much light would I need? Unfortunately the only option I have is NO flourescents, I was thinking of doing 2 20W tubes. 

I will most likely be using DIY CO2, alternating two 5 litre reactors. I plan on switching to pressurised as soon as it becomes financially viable. 

The other hassle is that I dont have access to any good substrate, barring garden soil. So I will probably wind up using that, with a very fine gravel. Will that be suitable?

For ferts, PMDD will be it. 

Any other recommendations?

Thanks,
Ryan.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

E. tenellus does not really require much, just give it some good substrate and it'll carpet nicely after 2 months.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

moderate light...neglecting ferts...easy carpet


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Low light works with a month of neglect works too.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally think E tennelus would be way to tall visually for a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## ZA_Ryan (May 18, 2006)

Gomer: That's a beautiful picture, very similar to what I'm seeing in my head for this tank.

Turtlehead: would garden soil count as "good substrate"?

Dennis: If not E. tenellus, what would you recommend? Unfortunately I do not have access to glosso, HC or HM. I can get hold of riccia though. Your thoughts?

Thanks for the replies guys.
Ryan.


----------



## Xmas_Beetle (May 18, 2006)

I've had no luck with E. tenellus. I have a peat and Floradepot substate capped with some pea gravel and it just didn't take. I'm trying it again with a flourite substate. So I'll let you know Ryan.


----------



## ZA_Ryan (May 18, 2006)

Hey XB.

I'm pretty sure you have Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and not E. tenellus in your tank. Most of the little plantlets only had 1 leaf coming out of the nodes, unlike E. tenellus where multiple small leaves come out of the same node. I've also tried Lilaeopsis in one of my tanks, and it didn't last very long. It slowly dwindled away over a period of time.


----------



## Xmas_Beetle (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've been dancing between the two for a while but the thing just doesn't grow which doesn't help me ID it. The only reason I think it's E. tenellus is that the leaves are very pointy L. brasiliensis seems to have a rounder tip. But now I'm starting to doubt myself again. Once I get the darn thing to grow might be able to ID is easier.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a carpet of tenellus growing like a jungle in my 15g with 36W of PC lighting, DIY CO2, sand-like (1mm) smooth gravel (inert), and haphazard ferts. I also find that they grow faster in finer substrate, so I think your fine gravel would be fine (soil underneath would probably be even better).


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

E.tenellus is actually a very easy plant to keep. It will grow taller in moderate light and a rich substrate. The trick to keep it small is to give it a moderately good substrate and rich lights. 
Under intense light, it will develop reddish leaves and this is where you can easily differentiate it from the Lilaeopsis species.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Gomer and Turtlehead,

Are those carpets with or woithout CO2?

Thanks, Bill



Gomer said:


> moderate light...neglecting ferts...easy carpet


----------

